# sprinkler pipe question



## itsasurewin (Aug 22, 2012)

can you spray fire proofing material into sprinkler piping? Yes or No? code reference if any?


----------



## fatboy (Aug 22, 2012)

I would defer to the manufacturer's spec's. I can't think of anything off the top off my head otherwise.


----------



## cda (Aug 22, 2012)

You can paint it and protect it against corrision, so do not see a problem, as long as it does not corrode the pipe or add that much more wieght to it!!!

8.16.4.2* Protection of Piping Against Corrosion.

8.16.4.2.1*   Where corrosive conditions are known to exist due to moisture or fumes from corrosive chemicals or both, special types of fittings, pipes, and hangers that resist corrosion shall be used, or a protective coating shall be applied to all unprotected exposed surfaces of the sprinkler system.

A.8.16.4.2.1

A.8.16.4.2.1 Types of locations where corrosive conditions can exist include bleacheries, dye houses, metal plating processes, animal pens, and certain chemical plants.

If corrosive conditions are not of great intensity and humidity is not abnormally high, good results can be obtained by a protective coating of red lead and varnish or by a good grade of commercial acid-resisting paint. The paint manufacturer's instructions should be followed in the preparation of the surface and in the method of application.

Where moisture conditions are severe but corrosive conditions are not of great intensity, copper tube or galvanized steel pipe, fittings, and hangers might be suitable. The exposed threads of steel pipe should be painted.

In instances where the piping is not readily accessible and where the exposure to corrosive fumes is severe, either a protective coating of high quality can be employed or some form of corrosion-resistant material used.

8.16.4.2.2*   Where water supplies or environmental conditions are known to have unusual corrosive properties, piping shall have a corrosion resistance ratio (CRR) of 1 or more, and the system shall be treated in accordance with 23.1.5.

8.16.4.2.3    Where corrosive conditions exist or piping is exposed to the weather, corrosion-resistant types of pipe, fittings, and hangers or protective corrosion-resistant coatings shall be used.

8.16.4.2.4    Where steel pipe is used underground, the pipe shall be protected against corrosion.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 22, 2012)

Blazemaster CPVC sprinkler pipe is very restrictive with regards to being in contact with other chemicals

http://www.lubrizol.com/CPVC/Resources/System-Compatible/Incompatible.html


----------



## TheCommish (Aug 22, 2012)

itsasurewin said:
			
		

> can you spray fire proofing material into sprinkler piping? Yes or No? code reference if any?


why would anyone want to spray fire proofing into a pipe system designed to carry water? I would say that you can not spray FP into the piping it would be an obstruction.


----------



## cda (Aug 22, 2012)

TheCommish said:
			
		

> why would anyone want to spray fire proofing into a pipe system designed to carry water? I would say that you can not spray FP into the piping it would be an obstruction.


Maybe pipe was put up, prior to Fire proofing what should of been done!!!!!


----------



## tmurray (Aug 23, 2012)

I would be concerned about the hangers as well since you are adding weight to it.


----------



## tmurray (Aug 23, 2012)

NFPA 13 (2007 edition) 6.3.8.2 "All pipe, including specially listed pipe allowed by 6.3.6, shall be marked along its length by the manufacturer in such a way as to properly identify the type of pipe. the markings shall be visible on every piece of pipe over 2ft (610mm) long."

...kinda hard to comply with that requirement with fire proofing sprayed onto it...


----------



## cda (Aug 23, 2012)

But goes on somewhere to say you can

Plus steel pipe is not listed like cvpc is

See above sections talking about painting the pipe


----------



## Builder Bob (Aug 23, 2012)

Gut instinct is no..... Reasons are:

Not listed for that application (PVC piping or Spray on FIre Proofing)

PVC piping will contract and expand as temperature levels do - the Spray on Fire Proofing may react differently to temperature changes

Sprinkler hangers may not support the added weight

Seismic restraints were not designed for the additional mass (load) added to the piping

yada, yada, yada,


----------



## cda (Aug 23, 2012)

would not allow it on cvpc, but not much heart burn with steel, as long as it will not cause corrision


----------



## tmurray (Aug 23, 2012)

cda said:
			
		

> But goes on somewhere to say you canPlus steel pipe is not listed like cvpc is
> 
> See above sections talking about painting the pipe


I can't find anything about sainting the pipe. It says the sprinkler heads can only be painted by the manufacturer and pipe must have a protective coating applied where in a corrosive environment and special types of pipe are not used. Since it's not expressly forbidden does that mean it's permitted or is it not permitted because it's not expressly stated? Either way I'm done playing devil's advocate. As I said before my concern would be the added load to the hangers as long as we're talking about steel pipe.


----------



## cda (Aug 23, 2012)

Welllllll there are a lot of hospitals that are in violation, if you cannot paint sprinkler pipe

And NYC

http://www.nyc.gov/html/dob/downloads/pdf/painting_req_standpipe_sprinkler.pdf


----------



## globe trekker (Aug 23, 2012)

Are we talking about fireproofing *"onto"* sprinkler piping, or *"inside"* of it? 

.


----------



## GBrackins (Aug 23, 2012)

the original post said "INTO" not "ONTO"


----------



## pwood (Aug 23, 2012)

the op needs to supply more info. what fire proofing material is he spraying into the piping? pretty vague to make any response.


----------



## cda (Aug 23, 2012)

It is already fireproofed inside::::::

WATER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

once again, I think someone has put pipe up, prior to the steel I- beams or whatever was fire proofed


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 23, 2012)

Our only concern is the heads being blown onto, the weight on pipes and hangers. Overspray or painting is no big deal as long as the heads are free from debris or materials. Now if some contractor sprays the entire piping network due to being lazy, that's a poor contractor and I would use the weight card and heads being covered and have the installing contaractor contract a licensed sprinkler firm or the facility's choice to have it all cleaned off.


----------



## zigmark (Aug 23, 2012)

Heck once it's all fire proof they wont even need the sprinklers..... The pressure in those lines will blow that stuff right off of there when they are turned on....  heh, it's amazing what is done out there isn't it?

ZIG


----------



## cda (Aug 23, 2012)

Yea love those dual agent systems,

Dog what those engineers come up with


----------



## itsasurewin (Aug 24, 2012)

TheCommish said:
			
		

> why would anyone want to spray fire proofing into a pipe system designed to carry water? I would say that you can not spray FP into the piping it would be an obstruction.


The pipe was installed before the spray proofing was applied and notice that they covered the sprinkler pipes.


----------



## itsasurewin (Aug 24, 2012)

tmurray said:
			
		

> NFPA 13 (2007 edition) 6.3.8.2 "All pipe, including specially listed pipe allowed by 6.3.6, shall be marked along its length by the manufacturer in such a way as to properly identify the type of pipe. the markings shall be visible on every piece of pipe over 2ft (610mm) long."...kinda hard to comply with that requirement with fire proofing sprayed onto it...


Yeah I saw this requirement and qouted it.  Also, noted the added weight and to check every single sprinkler head for overspray residue.


----------



## itsasurewin (Aug 24, 2012)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> Are we talking about fireproofing *"onto"* sprinkler piping, or *"inside"* of it? .


onto the piping.


----------



## cda (Aug 24, 2012)

itsasurewin said:
			
		

> Yeah I saw this requirement and qouted it.  Also, noted the added weight and to check every single sprinkler head for overspray residue.


Above ground steel pipe is not listed


----------



## cda (Aug 24, 2012)

itsasurewin said:
			
		

> The pipe was installed before the spray proofing was applied and notice that they covered the sprinkler pipes.


Bingo was his name


----------



## cheyer (Aug 26, 2012)

I'd have to agree with my friend FM WB....we would be concerned with sprinkler head overspray...  also remember...the hangers are rated for the water, pipe,  ....plus a "pipe fitter" of 250 pounds.....so make sure your good....


----------



## rnapier (Aug 27, 2012)

I had a similar situation this year at a four story assisted living. They sprayed some steel in the attic without protecting the sprinkler piping but the heads looked clean. I asked the installer about it and he just said "you want to talk to the site foreman". When questioning him I was told not to worry he personally supervised the cleaning of each head with a toothbrush. I told him all the heads in these areas would need to be replaced and that I wanted to see the old heads saved in a box. This would of been about fifteen heads. The sprinkler installer later told me that they originally didn't want to pay them to protect the heads from the fire treatment or for the new heads after they were damaged.

When I came back the installer showed me a box of about 140 heads to be discarded. He explained that they again did not want to pay the sprinkler installer extra for removing the damaged heads so they had some laborers remove the heads. The laborers were confused about what heads to remove so they remove every head in the attic and put it in the box. Since damaged heads could not be identified all the attic heads had to be replaced. All for not having the sprinkler company protect thier piping and heads in the first place.


----------



## cda (Aug 27, 2012)

Love stories like that

For follow up I might have wrote that since a sprinkler company did not replace the heads, a sprinkler company needs to go back and check each one to assure it was installed per 13.


----------



## rnapier (Aug 27, 2012)

The sprinkler company installed the new heads they just didn't remove the old ones. A lot bigger bill.


----------

